#ubuntu-for-all 2011-05-28
<kirandeo> hi all... i am using ubuntu 8.10 i want to install new version 11.04... but i dont want to loose my data on my ubuntu dedicated drive... i dont have any backup media... is it possible to overwrite previous version without data loss?
<MrChrisDruif> kirandeo; Have you got a separate /home partition?
<MrChrisDruif> And why go from 8.10, which is a LTS (or Long Time Service) version to a regular version?
<kirandeo> yes i have installed ubuntu on separate unallocated drive...at that time
<MrChrisDruif> If I remember correct and I often remember correct :P
<MrChrisDruif> You mean Ubuntu is just one drive/partition? Not a separate /home partition?
<kirandeo> w8 lemme explain
<kirandeo> i had installed windows on 120 gb HD and left 40 GB for ubuntu.... unallocated...
<kirandeo> and than installed ubuntu on 40 gb
<kirandeo> i guess i had reserved 8 GB for ubuntu installation... and remaining for data...
<kirandeo> MrChrisDruif : m i clear?
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, so your data is on a separate partition?
<kirandeo> yes
<MrChrisDruif> Well, then your safe to install it over the Ubuntu partition :)
<MrChrisDruif> But it could never hurt to back it up ;)
<kirandeo> hmm
<kirandeo> just let me confirm its like this
<kirandeo> ... dev/sda7.....ext3.....     /
<kirandeo> and dev/sda9 ...... ext3..... /home
<MrChrisDruif> In case of hardware failure I mean
<MrChrisDruif> Your /home is a separate partition, so it's good to go....
<kirandeo> hmm.... thanks.... a lot.... :)
<kirandeo> thanks to ubuntu too... i love it
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, there are more people who can help in #ubuntu-beginners :)
<kirandeo> ohh
<kirandeo> thanks..
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
#ubuntu-for-all 2016-05-24
<jake12345> hello
